# Describe your typical day



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

My day consists of school, come home, come on SAS, homework and sleep. It's been that way for several months now


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Im basically the same: Wake up, school, home (video games, sas, tv or maybe homework if i have any.) then sleep. Been the same for about 4 years now so its not much fun and sometimes it gets me down


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Mine seems to be pretty much similar to yours. It's soo boring to live in this way... :|


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

Wake up
School
Internet
Dancing
Sleep

It's not very active, but it works fine for me


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Wake up
Shower
Dick around on SAS
Vidya games
Go for a walk
Write if I feel like it or have any ideas
Sleep & repeat

I must have the most boring daily "schedule" of anyone here. Going back to (online) school in the fall to work my *** off and graduate in '13. Can't wait for that at this point. I need something productive to do during the day. So... Boring...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Wake up
> Shower
> Fool around on SAS
> Vidya games
> ...


replace writing with music and that's pretty much my life right there.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Toppington said:


> Wake up
> Shower
> Fool around on SAS
> Vidya games
> ...


You forgot fapping.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wake up
School
Sleep/TV/computer
TV/Computer
Sleep


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Toppington:1059879085 said:


> Wake up
> Shower
> Dick around on SAS
> Vidya games
> ...


Same here


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> You forgot fapping.


Oh, you're right. My bad. -_-


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Wake up

Eat something

(School if I have)

Think too much

Bathroom

Fap

Sleep

My life is the epitome of a thrilling adventure /sarcasm


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Wake Up
Shower
Internet/TV
Dancing
Internet
Shower
Internet
Eat
Internet
Sleep/TV


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wake up. Next either homework or make YouTube videos, then go to college in the evening. Then come home and worry about needing to get a job and what to do in the future. And I might go to SAS from time to time thoughout the day


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

typically i'll wake up at 3 am, go for a five mile run, watch the movie 'Powder,' eat breakfast, watch 'Powder' again, take an hour long immersion bath, then work on my novelization of the movie 'Titanic'


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

also i'm a teen boy and i like to dance


----------



## msimone52 (Feb 24, 2012)

My day consists of: 
school 
come home 
come on SAS
homework 
karate
sleep


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

iwearshirts said:


> also i'm a teen boy and i like to dance


what kinda dancing?


----------



## odnx (May 29, 2011)

My day is boring as well. 

Wake up
Take a shower and get ready
Eat
Watch TV/Internet
School work (I homeschool myself)

And then throughout the day, more eating, watching TV/using the internet, and working on school work. Plus chores. Also, I've been trying to exercise lately to be healthier, to boost my mood, and because I need to complete my PE credit for graduation.

Then I go to sleep and do the same thing the next day.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wake up
breakfast
shower
internet
lunch
internet
dinner
internet
out with friends
back home on the internet
sleep

-_-


----------



## Malin (Apr 29, 2012)

Wake up
School
Home
Internet
TV
Sleep 

Yeah, nothing to see here.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Wake up sometime between midday and 3pm
Brush teeth, shower every other day
Walk dog sometime between getting up and 6pm
Possibly eat something during the day
Kill time watching sports, playing video games, listening to music
Eat dinner if anyone else is home
Brush teeth, feed guinea pig
Get wasted on my own between 11pm and 2am
Go to sleep


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wake up
School
Pick up boy from elemtary school to get money
Play PS3
Homework and/or read
Watch TV
Listen to the radio
Watch TV again
Sleep


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Stumble out of bed 
School work 
Internet
Read 
Stare at computer screen (aka write) 
Procrastinate about sleeping
Fall asleep anyway


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

During the school year:
Wake up.
Do some last minute homework/studying.
School.
Homework/study/surf internet/SAS/tv/read.
Shower.
Sleep.

Currently I've been studying for exams so:
Wake up (if I slept).
Study.
Eat occasionally.
Study.
(SAS.)
Shower.
Sleep (if possible, otherwise skip to "study").

Meh. The past week sucked. And the next couple weeks will continue to suck. :/


----------



## robertward203 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, same as most of you guys
Wake up
school
homework
weights
movie/ internet
repeat

It's like a boring DVD that's stuck in a perpetually replaying machine


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

-Wake up, drive to school
-1st Class: (Try to) fall asleep (this class moves slower than molasses)
-15-min break: Walk aimlessly
-2nd Class: Endure the most confusing teacher ever (and make wiseguy jokes behind his back)
-Lunch: Sit alone and read at the field
-3rd Class: Run around doing errands for the teacher (I'm the only one he picks on, for some reason)

After school, I either study random topics or look outside and think.


----------



## behappy621 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wake up
School (which includes several awkward situations)
Walk home with or without "friends" depending on the day
Watch tv and eat too much food
Homework
Computer (facebook, twitter, tumblr, occasionally SAS)
Shower 
Sleep
livin' the life right here.


----------



## canada9042 (Dec 31, 2011)

My daily schedule is really, um, uneventful:
-Wake Up
-Shower
-Computer
-School
-Come home, and go on the computer for like, 2 hours
-Do homework
-More computer
-Go to bed


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

for the last 2 years in general it has been

wake up
computer/internet (eat breakfast,lunch,dinner somewhere inbetween) - 9 am to 12am
sleep


----------



## Relay (Feb 14, 2012)

For the past month mine has been this:

Wake up 
Study for AP exam (which is tomorrow)
School
Track
Get home, shower, eat, quick nap
Study/homework
Internet
Sleep


----------



## Reclusion (May 11, 2012)

Past 2-3 years have been:
Wake up
Watch movies/Play games
Workout
Sleep


I wish I could go back to college, the very thought of it scares the living crap out of me.


----------



## Gio (May 10, 2012)

Wake up usually afternoon 
eat something 
go on laptop 
eat dinner 
go to my nans house 
go home
more laptop
then bed 

been like this for 3 years


----------



## Elocthewimpyone (May 12, 2012)

Yelled at to wake up
Dress like idiot
Sleep on sofa for 10 minutes
Go to school
Sleep
Eat alone
Go home
SAS
Youtube
Cry
Think about being lonely
Cry to sleep
*repeat


----------



## Sikki (Jun 9, 2012)

A typical day when I'm going to school is somewhat like this:
- Wake up around 6 AM
- Breakfast in front of the computer
- School for 6 or 7 hours
- Lunch at home in front of the computer
- Checking sites and forums on the Internet for a few minutes
- Homework for about an hour or 2, when I have, while listening to music
- Practicing guitar/ drawing/ reading/ playing games/ watching videos etc.
- Dinner in front of the computer
- On the Internet (forums etc.)
- Shower
- Watch a horror movie when I feel like it
- Go to bed around midnight

When I am on holiday, I use to to all of the above, with small changes, except going to school and homework. I also go to bed around 2 or 3 AM and wake up around 12-1 PM.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Wake up
School
Go home
Do homework 
Chill on the internet
Sleep

...funtimes!!!! =D


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wake up
Shower
Eat
SAS
Get ready
Go nowhere 
Eat
Rinse off
SAS
Get ready again & attempt to go out
Go nowhere
SAS
Eat
Work out / run up & down stairs
Sleep


----------



## adifferentkindofgirl (Jun 8, 2012)

-Wake up 7-9 AM
-Coffee
-Shower, get dressed
-Read/sometimes study/play on SAS and Tumblr 
-Get ready for bed and sleep @ about 11PM

I occasionally clean, garden, eat, and/or go to the library. I'm home schooled.:blank


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

adifferentkindofgirl said:


> -Wake up 7-9 AM
> -Coffee
> -Shower, get dressed
> -Read/sometimes study/play on SAS and Tumblr
> ...


Me too! Or at least the home schooled part :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wake up
Shower
Sit in-front of computer
Eat
Sit in-front of computer
Eat
SIFOC
Eat
Sleep


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Eat
School
Work
Play games
Come onto SAS
Sleep

Yes..not very exciting during the winter but it's summer here so woohoo.


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Typical Day During School Year:

Wake Up
Shower/Brush
Skip Breakfast
School
Theatre Rehearsals (if I do get a role)
Track (In the Spring)
Maybe Do Homework....Maybe, I'm a procrastinator Due Tomorrow Do Tomorrow is the motto.
Nap
Internet
Sleep.
-Summer-
Wake Up 2pm most likely
Shower
Computer/Tv/Music
Get Rejected by "friends" to go out somewhere
Sleep


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

wake up
shower
go to school
come home
snack
video games/internet
go work out
dinner
watch tv
sleep


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Typical day during school year:

-Wake up at 6 or 7 AM, depending on my when my first class starts.
-Eat breakfast while watching TV.
-School for the typical 6 or 7 hours.
-Eat lunch while watching TV or TV Shows on the computer (Breaking Bad for the moment).
-Do whatever homework/studying I have to do(doesn't take more one or two hours and I don't expect it to take more time this year either, even though it's my senior year of high school)
-Now the rest of the day is free so I just kill time playing games, watching movies/TV shows, reading, listening to music etc.
-Go to bed when I feel really tired and sleepy. I experience seldom insomnia because my brain can't just shut up and I keep talking to myself in my mind so at times I may end up sleeping for one or two hours sadly. It can affect me during school the following day although I time my sleepy times during really boring and useless classes. I usually sleep five or six hours but it's really frustrating when my brain won't let me sleep.

So yeah, that's living life on the edge right there.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

-Wake up at 6:00am
-Drag myself to the shower ( stays there for 30mins )
-Makes a bagel...eat it..
-Brush my teeth
-do whatever else I do in the morning..
-take the ****ty public bus to school....
-sit in the library until first period starts
-Film as literature class
-English class
-Health class
-Take the public bus home
-sit on the computer or take a nap or watch t.v
-goto bed....

My life is awesome


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wake up in the morning feeling like P Diddy.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

^lol 
Wake up 
Shower 
Bus/train/walk to school 
Have breakfast at school 
Rush my homework before class
During the school day, read, draw or write instead of doing actual work unless the lesson is important. 
go home 
Read, draw, write, listen to music, procrastinate on the Internet, watch anime on my laptop (if I'm watching an anime at the time), browse the weird part of YouTube 
At 11 at night, start an assignment due the next day. 
sleep.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

wake up......
tv.........
internet........
tv............
sleep........
quick midnight snack.......
sleep........................................


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

wake up around 7am
skip breakfast
walk to school
lunch alone in the library, sit and stare at the lunch area from the window while i do homework or pretend to read a book
walk home alone
eat bagel (breakfast)
watch tv, go on laptop
do homework at 9pm
go to bed around 11-1:00


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Wake up
Eat breakfast
go to school if i have it.
Come home multitask between computer, t.v, and music
for next couple hours.
eat dinner
Pacing time.
Introspective time.
Read xkcd comic
go to bed.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

wakes up at 9 
office at 10:30
lunch at 1
back home and Tea at 7
internet from 7 to 11
eat if I was hungry at 12
sleep off

Its pathetic, I want/need to change.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Wake up

WoW

Sleep

Rinse and Repeat.


----------



## floraandfornicate (Jul 25, 2012)

Wake at 5.30am
Listen to music for 1 hr
Have shower
Go to cafe
Go grocery shopping
Have lunch
Watch vampire diaries
Learn polish
Make dinner
Watch the news
Listen to music
Go to sleep. )

Boring huh..


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Jack off and watch porn. Then jack off again


----------



## dietcokeaddicted (Sep 22, 2012)

0630 Breakfast
0730 School - where I make really shallow social interactions with my "friends" who never talk to me on the internet or hang out with me
1300 Lunch
1330 Lying in bed and think about life/watch television/play temple run
1500 English course (monday and wednesday) - thursday and friday I do nothing and on tuesdays school only ends at 1800
1730 Eat out of boredom, not hunger
1800 Computer
2130 Shower
2200 Lye in bed and think about life/play temple run
2300 Sleep


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I wish my life was that simple. 

Usually it's waking up
Go on YouTube
Shower
Go to school
go to volleyball practice
go home and eat
chores
practice guitar 
eat dinner
ride my horse
watch tv
go to my room and listen to music and write and dance and go on sas
eventually fall asleep


----------



## orriray59 (Sep 30, 2012)

1: Get up.
2: Go to school.
3: Come home and do homework.
4: Go on laptop, maybe go outside.
5: Go to boxing gym.
6: Come home. Laptop.
7: Go to bed and read.
8: Sleep.

Repeat.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

TmastermanT said:


> Wake Up
> Shower
> Internet/TV
> Dancing
> ...


This is me


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Wake up
Shower
School
Come Home
Dinner
Homework
Workout
Games / Internet / Music / TV
shower
read
sleep


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

Wake up
Drink slim fast for breakfast
School
Come home
Internet or play temple run IPad
Eat
Go to the gym with my sister, or go to my friends house, or go to the mall
Homework if I have any
Shower
Sleep


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wake up
Sleep for 10 more mins 
If I have time, sleep for 5 more mins 
Go to school 
Come home 
Power nap 
Skate until 10-11pm 
Work out 
Shower
Watch T.V 
Sleep 

(Repeat)


----------



## erikk (Sep 22, 2012)

Wake up at 8 am
Snooze 4 times
Go to work
Come home at 6 pm
Have dinner
Sit at the PC 
Call my gf
Sleep


----------



## theblackcanary (Oct 23, 2011)

wake up at around 8:00am or 9
listen to ipod
eat
internet/tv
shower
go to work or school (both are during the evening/night)
come home
eat
internet/tv
sleep

wow..pretty boring life I have  doesn't help that everyone else in my family is super outgoing with a lot of friends. I'm the weird one. That's how it's always gonna be. If I didn't go to school or have a job, I'd be the most depressed person alive. Maybe I should start exercising again..that made me feel a lot better about myself before


----------

